# An Ageless Company: My Time in the Canadian Infantry  by John A. Robertson



## George Wallace (18 Sep 2007)

If anyone is trying to figure out what life is like in the Canadian Infantry, try this new book:

An Ageless Company: My Time in the Canadian Infantry by John A. Robertson.

 This book tells the tale of what it was like in the Canadian infantry in the second half of the twentieth century. It is told by a man who spent the first half of his military service as an "other rank" and the last half as a commissioned officer. A man whom the Canadian Government forced to give up a life that had been devoted to one regiment for another. It also gives some evidence as to how the emasculation of the Canadian Forces affected its members. 

 The book covers the life of a Canadian infantry recruit, events in a battalion in Canada & Germany, what it was like to be a "DI" at Canada's RMC, Peacekeeping in Cyprus, and working at Canada's Combat Arms School.  It covers what it is like becoming commissioned from the ranks, being a middle-aged junior infantry officer and on to Career managing at National Defence HQ.


----------

